# Ok, let's go inside a Dash Bus...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Here is a straight on inside shot:










And a 3/4 shot.
(Doesn't really help much does it?)











And what may be the most important shot...










See that lump of clay on top of the chassis?
That is how much room is between the chassis and the inside of the body...
:lol: 

Scott


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Get out yer dremel and hawg that sucker out! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lot of room to work with. Can't wait to see some of these hack jobs!  rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lights would be easy to add.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Dash=Faller ?*

I'm gonna take a look at my Faller VW bus because that Dash bus looks very familiar !

Neal :dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Neal, from what I understand, these were modeled off the Fallers. I just mounted a mint Faller Chassis onto a Dash body and with a little wiggling, it looks perfect. You just need to add a spacer in the rear because the post is too short for the faller chassis. 

I'm going to see if the Chrome lines up too, I have a really nice faller bus but the chrome is worn... if I could swap them out, and I think I can, then my faller will be complety restored. 

Like I said before, Dan's stuff just keeps getting better all the time.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> Neal, from what I understand, these were modeled off the Fallers. I just mounted a mint Faller Chassis onto a Dash body and with a little wiggling, it looks perfect. You just need to add a spacer in the rear because the post is too short for the faller chassis.
> 
> I'm going to see if the Chrome lines up too, I have a really nice faller bus but the chrome is worn... if I could swap them out, and I think I can, then my faller will be complety restored.
> 
> Like I said before, Dan's stuff just keeps getting better all the time.


The only thing different between our bus and the Faller is the lights and the screwposts. Everything else should be nearly dead on to the Faller bus.

these were an amazing success! We're working on a few new variations which will be out soon. We'll also have a Karman Ghia and a copy of the Aurora Bug out the door in the next month. Look for a special 'Herbie' edition of all 3 cars...

Dan

Dash Motorsports


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

put me down for two of each Dan!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx Nodz!

The playdoh tells me everything I need to know.

"insert diabolical laughter"


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Thanx Nodz!
> 
> The playdoh tells me everything I need to know.
> 
> "insert diabolical laughter"


*WHAM* (sound of body being properly hammered down onto a chassis by Bill!) :thumbsup:

I can hardly wait for mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Fond memories*



joez870 said:


> *WHAM* (sound of body being properly hammered down onto a chassis by Bill!) :thumbsup:
> 
> I can hardly wait for mine! :thumbsup:


LOL Joe! I try not to get too giddy with new releases, but I cant help myself.
One of my first cars was an old 23 window '64 bus. A family hand me down she was seafoam green and white. Took my drivers test in the old magic bus too. When sold in 1985 she'd been to all four corners of the US, across Canada, and deep into Mexico. Everytime the odo went over we'd make a notch on the dash...to the tune of 400,000 plus miles. I saw a little tear in my dads eye when I told him she was gone. 

Never could justify the cost of a decent Faller version, let alone whittle one. Thanks Dan. I'm really looking forward to another Magic Bus!...er two


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

lenny said:


> The only thing different between our bus and the Faller is the lights and the screwposts. Everything else should be nearly dead on to the Faller bus.
> 
> these were an amazing success! We're working on a few new variations which will be out soon. We'll also have a Karman Ghia and a copy of the Aurora Bug out the door in the next month. Look for a special 'Herbie' edition of all 3 cars...
> 
> ...


 A Kharmann Ghia ? Make mine in medium blue like the '71 I had years ago !

Neal :dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I found a VW Van kit today.. now what to stuff behind all those windows.. maybe a small smoke generator with some 60's head music in the background lol.....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Coach.. that's not a bad idea... I bet you could take a few wisps of cotton to give it the illusion of smoke inside the van, or maybe use that stuff people spray on their windows at Holloween that looks like spiderwebs

"what a long strange trip it's been"


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spicoli momnets*



coach61 said:


> I found a VW Van kit today.. now what to stuff behind all those windows.. maybe a small smoke generator with some 60's head music in the background lol.....


The smoke generator is a can of corn. Walthers carries "Seuthe" smoke generators from Germany. Durable with a dozen styles, half a dozen sizes, in various operating voltages. 

The part I havent fingered out yet is how to model all my intoxicated buddies falling out the side door in a cloud of smoke, while dodging a rolling keg of beer.

Maybe a modified Lionel barrel loader! Yah dats it! LOL


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> The smoke generator is a can of corn. Walthers carries "Seuthe" smoke generators from Germany. Durable with a dozen styles, half a dozen sizes, in various operating voltages.
> 
> The part I havent fingered out yet is how to model all my intoxicated buddies falling out the side door in a cloud of smoke, while dodging a rolling keg of beer.
> 
> Maybe a modified Lionel barrel loader! Yah dats it! LOL


 How about just lighting a joint & placing it inside on a piece of tin foil? LOL !

Just Kidding ! :thumbsup: 

Neal :dude:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ummm...*



1scalevolvo said:


> How about just lighting a joint & placing it inside on a piece of tin foil? LOL !
> 
> Just Kidding ! :thumbsup:
> 
> Neal :dude:


What's a joint?





















:jest: 

Scott


----------

